# new plants



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Bought myself ceratopteris cornuta and a echinodorus.

I have the ceratopteris in the ground and floating on the surface.

I hope this helps in my struggle with the brown algea as they are pretty
fast growers.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Ceratopteris cornuta = Water Sprite, great plant! 
Echinodorus = Amazon Sword, another great plant! 

Enjoy them! Hope they help with the bad algae problems, too!


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the translations, i'll write it in my waterplants book.


----------

